# Is it safe to keep different species of male livebearers?



## LVL UP (Feb 22, 2010)

Is it safe to have a male mollie and a male platy in the same tank? I don't want them to fight, so I'd like to know before I buy a male platy if it'd be safe.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be safe for each other, but both will harass the females wanting to breed.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

they will be fine, but you should get some females too, the best rate is 1 male / 3 females


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Livebearers (with a few exceptions) aren't really violent towards conspecifics, or even other species for that matter; that's what makes them such nice community fish. I'll echo what Susan said: they'll leave each other alone, but heaven help any females you put in there with them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Livebearer voilence towards each other, even if it occurs, is almost comical. They more flash and flare their fins than anything else.


----------

